# Ideensammlung : "Pflanzen für die Teichumgebung"



## lonely (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo  

Ich verschieb mal meine Frage von dem fogenden Link auf dieses spezifischen Therd.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=392935#post392935

ich würde gern eine Ideensammlung mit Pflanzen zusammenstellen, die besonders für den näheren Bereich um den Teich geeignet sind.

 *Bitte keine der typischen Teichzonenpflanzen!*

Es sollten winterharte Pflanzen (Bäume,Sträucher, Stauden) sein und aus unseren Gefilden stammen oder zumindest hier gut gedeihen.



Folgende kritärien sind mir wichtig:. 

Pflanzen die wenig "Abfall" produzieren. (Das Bäume gegen Winter,... Laub abwerfen ist ja normal. aber es sollte sich in Grenzen halten)

Pflanzen, die der Natur in unserem Fall dem Teich nützliche Dienste erweisen

Pflanzen, die Insekten, Amphibien anlocken

Pflanzen, die dem Teich ein besonderes Flaire geben. 


Nicht alle Kriterien bis auf "Winterhärte" müssen immer zutreffen. Aber wenigstens 2-3 bitte.
Folgende Pflanzen sind meine Lieblinge um den Teich:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Schmetterlingsbaum Strauch. Locken Schmetterlinge, Bienen,...an und duften herlich. Pflegeleicht da sie gegen Winter zu ca. 1/3 runter geschnitten werden können. Sie habe dolbenförmige Blütendie auch einfach weggeschnitten werden können wenn sie ausgeblüht haben. Geben dem Teich einen tollen Flaire, da die Stengel des Schmetterlingsbaumes oft überhängen und so über den teich schweben. 

Schlitzahon Baum/Strauch. Geben dem Teich einen tollen Flaire, da sie einen tollen Blattschmuck haben (rot/grün/orange), die Blätter färben sich gegen Herbst toll. Dazu wird der Schlitzahorn nicht besonders groß aber schön buschig. Pflegeleicht, da allein die Blätter gegen Herbst fallen. Er mag es windgeschützt, luftfeucht und gern halbschattig. Steht also gern am Teich.

__ Funkien (__ Hosta) Blattschmuckstaude. Geben dem Teich einen tollen Flaire, da auch sie einen tollen Blattschmuck haben. Es gibt sie in verschiedenen Farbkombinationen mit verschiedenen Mustern. Ihre Blüten sind reichen über die Farben grün, weißlich bis hellviolett und können intensiv riechen. Sie sind Pflegeleicht da die Blätter recht unempfindlich sind und sie sich gegen Winter zurückzieht, so die Blätter rinfach absterben aber an gleicher Stelle liegen bleibenwo man sie gut abzupfen kann. Funkien mögen es gerne halbschattig-schattig.


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ideensammlung : "Pflanzen für die Teichumgebung"*

Schmetterlingsbaum Strauch--- meinst Du damit __ Sommerflieder( budleia) ?


----------



## lonely (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ideensammlung : "Pflanzen für die Teichumgebung"*

Jupp genau dieser


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ideensammlung : "Pflanzen für die Teichumgebung"*

haben wir gerade 2 Stück gekauft...    würd ich aber nicht direkt an den Teich setzen, machen ne schöne Sauerei ;-)


----------



## lonely (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ideensammlung : "Pflanzen für die Teichumgebung"*

Ok guter Einwand aber die Sauerei geht doch eigentlich nur von den Blütendolben aus. Und wenn man diese zeitig vor Verblühen entfernt sollte es doch kein Problem geben oder?

Ich finde sie Nahe des Teichen dennoch gigantich. allein schon wenn die langen Blütendolben über dem Teich schweben und sich dort XX Schmetterlinge versammeln 

Wer dennoch bedenken hat kann sie ja ein oder ein paar Meter entfernt setzen. Die Teichumgebung beschränkt sich ja nicht nur auf die direkte Position am Teich.


----------



## lonely (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ideensammlung : "Pflanzen für die Teichumgebung"*


Kommt schon, gebt mal Gas  Volle Fahrt voraus Antworten Antworten Antworten...
Es geht hier um "eure" Lieblingsbepflanzung um den Teich! Also kann jeder mitreden und etwas beitragen.


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ideensammlung : "Pflanzen für die Teichumgebung"*

...wenn ich immer wüsste wie das Zeug heisst ;-)


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ideensammlung : "Pflanzen für die Teichumgebung"*

was wir im Hang haben ( unser Teich ,,steht" an einem künstlichen Hang)  sind Weigelien, Felsenbirnen und ne Menge Sedum


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ideensammlung : "Pflanzen für die Teichumgebung"*

moin 

so ziemlich alle Gehölze mit "Sumpf" und "Moor" im Namen 

dazu die üblichen Verdächtigen : Erlen , Weiden und Pappeln 

mfG


----------



## Känguruh (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ideensammlung : "Pflanzen für die Teichumgebung"*

Mahlzeit.

Auch wenn ich mich vielleicht damit oute, __ Springkraut.

schönes Wochenende
Achim


----------



## pema (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ideensammlung : "Pflanzen für die Teichumgebung"*

Hallo,
bei mir steht alles, was zu einem Waldweiher passen würde:
Verschiedene Farnsorten, Waldanemonen, Digitalis, Moose, verschiedene Hostasorten, __ Mammutblatt, Frauenmantel, __ Haselwurz, __ Mädesüß, Schildschaublatt, __ Taglilien, __ Blutweiderich, __ Iris sibirica, __ Akeleien, __ Astilben, Septemberkraut, Beinwell, Elfenblume...und sicher noch eine ganze Reihe von anderen Stauden, deren Namen mir gerade nicht einfällt
An Gehölzen gab es schon einen Bestand: ein Kirschbaum, zwei Fichten und eine sehr große Azalee. 
petra


----------



## lonely (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ideensammlung : "Pflanzen für die Teichumgebung"*

suppi weiter so


----------



## Mondstaub (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ideensammlung : "Pflanzen für die Teichumgebung"*

Schöne Pflanzen für den Teichrand:
__ Blutweiderich (Lythrum salicaria)
__ Fieberklee (Menyanthes trifoliata)
__ Froschlöffel (Alisma plantago-aquatica)
__ Pfeilkraut (Sagittaria sagittifolia)
__ Schwanenblume (Butomus umbellatus)
Sumpf-__ Schwertlilie (__ Iris pseudacorus)
Wasser-Minze (Mentha aquatica)


----------

